# Waldo died. :(



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Waldo. 


My Waldo passed away a few minutes ago, as I was playing with the camera, trying to get updates. After a few pics he was acting himself . . . then out of the blue he shot up to the surface, took a big gulp and died. 

It was so unbelievably sudden. I didn't even have time to prepare myself. I'm still in shock. 

RIP, my sweet one. You were beautiful.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh no - poor Waldo... and poor you, too. My Sid passed that suddenly and I know what a dreadful shock it is. 

Waldo was a beautiful little guy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

RIP Waldo.


----------



## MsChris (Jun 5, 2012)

That's horrible. I'm so sorry!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I am soo sorrry to hear that, wow..that is shocking Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

That is so awful! So sorry for your loss =(


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  He was such a neat fish. Was he older? It's just so sudden and random


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He was young and healthy for the time I had him, in his prime.

Thanks all for the kind words . . . even this morning I went to his (empty) tank and wiggled my finger in hopes that he would come over and nip it like he did . . . it case yesterday was all a dream.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry, he was beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was beautiful.


----------

